
Oh-My-God particle - jamesbowman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oh-My-God_particle
======
cylinder714
Obligatory link to John Walker's excellent piece:
[http://fourmilab.ch/documents/OhMyGodParticle/](http://fourmilab.ch/documents/OhMyGodParticle/)

